# Divorcing after 23 years



## 4mywife (May 9, 2017)

I found out last year that my husband was having an emotional affair with a woman 20 years our junior who has a 7 year old son. He joined a site for Apple users and she was a member and they were introduced by another member. 

She was having problems with a guy and my husband thought I could give her some motherly advice about it. So I did, several times over the course of a couple of months. She and my husband began messaging on a daily basis and then began to talk on a daily basis sometimes 4 or 5 times. She lives in California and we live in Canada. We were having some issues in our marriage but nothing we could not have worked out. 

Then I found the text messages and the receipts for the jewelry he sent her. He was dumb enough to use our joint credit card to pay for everything. Under Canadian Law I own half of everything he bought her. They sent nude photos to each other, she sent him one of her thongs, countless Cards, etc. 

All the while she was poisoning his mind against me and destroying my marriage. She convinced him that he did not love me, that I was a raving lunatic and he deserved so much better. That he deserved her. So he was going to divorce me, leave his two children and move to California and adopt her son and start a new family with her. 

She was the lunatic. She had my husband calling the police on me for laws that don't exist in Canada trying to get me thrown in jail. My husband pushed me down the basement stairs. In 25 years he has never touched me. He became verbally, emotionally and physically abusive. He was never that way before he met her. 

She kept telling him how afraid of me she was and how she feared for her and her son's life. That I would come down there and hurt them. I have no passport and she lives 2300 kms. away from me. She is so not worth my time. 

The last time my husband called the police on me I sent her a message and true to form she called my husband in a big panic, crying and feeling scared for her life. But my husband could do nothing because his passport is expired and he can't travel outside Canada.

Well she dumped his ass that night. In her message to him she asked that he never contact her again. That he delete all her contact information from every computer and phone in our house and never, ever send her anything or contact her. And then she apologized for ever having interfered in our marriage. She should have thought about that at the bottom.

My husband and I are still getting a divorce and I am going to take him for everything. He destroyed his relationships with our children. And I cannot work because of disabilities and will now probably wind up with no home to go to next year.

Has anyone ever had this happen to them? I would no longer take him back even if he begged me as I no longer love him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

She was in fine form on the phone and the messaging service was in fine form. Her nude pictures were curvy and inviting.

But the fine form on the phone morphed a little bit each day.

The sound of her voice became monotonous. She spoke in monotone. Her Nom-de-Plume was Miss Meric.....Mesmeric, hypnotic.......

She spoke in monotone, then in monster tone. Her fine form began to reshape.

Reshaped into a Succubus. A female soul-sucking Demoness.

Holy Schmoly, evil does exist. She convinced him to kill you.

Lock him Up! He has been taken from you...by this thing in California....Hotel California, I suspect.

Kill...............the marriage. Burn the Certificate. Put garlic wreathes on each window and door. Board up the chimney.
And put a swash of goat blood diagonally on that front door.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

4mywife said:


> I found out last year that my husband was having an emotional affair with a woman 20 years our junior who has a 7 year old son. He joined a site for Apple users and she was a member and they were introduced by another member.
> 
> She was having problems with a guy and my husband thought I could give her some motherly advice about it. So I did, several times over the course of a couple of months. She and my husband began messaging on a daily basis and then began to talk on a daily basis sometimes 4 or 5 times. She lives in California and we live in Canada. We were having some issues in our marriage but nothing we could not have worked out.
> 
> ...


Sorry OP. This is very sad. I know you think the women poisoned his mind but he had to be willing at least to some extent. I am glad you are divorcing him. Pushing you down the stairs is beyond the pale. 

I know it doesn't feel like it now but you can recover from this. Take him for all he is worth. We are all rooting for you!


----------



## dawnabon (Mar 11, 2017)

Why isn't he in jail for attempted murder.??

I'm sorry this happened. What a bastard. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 4mywife (May 9, 2017)

sokillme said:


> Sorry OP. This is very sad. I know you think the women poisoned his mind but he had to be willing at least to some extent. I am glad you are divorcing him. Pushing you down the stairs is beyond the pale.
> 
> 
> 
> I know it doesn't feel like it now but you can recover from this. Take him for all he is worth. We are all rooting for you!




I am recovering from this. I am going to take him for everything. I could never forgive him for cheating. Their relationship may never have been sexual but it was cheating just the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4mywife (May 9, 2017)

dawnabon said:


> Why isn't he in jail for attempted murder.??
> 
> I'm sorry this happened. What a bastard.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk




He is not in jail because I am the one who wound up in the back of the police car. My husband used to be a part time firefighter in our town. So when the police, fire and ambulance arrived he knew most of them. And our youngest son was a witness but did not see the push.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawnabon (Mar 11, 2017)

4mywife said:


> He is not in jail because I am the one who wound up in the back of the police car. My husband used to be a part time firefighter in our town. So when the police, fire and ambulance arrived he knew most of them. And our youngest son was a witness but did not see the push.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Omg. I am so sorry. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 4mywife (May 9, 2017)

SunCMars said:


> She was in fine form on the phone and the messaging service was in fine form. Her nude pictures were curvy and inviting.
> 
> But the fine form on the phone morphed a little bit each day.
> 
> ...




She is gone now. I put an end to the affair. But I think she wised up and began to realize that if he could do this to me he could do that to her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

4mywife said:


> I am recovering from this. I am going to take him for everything. I could never forgive him for cheating. Their relationship may never have been sexual but it was cheating just the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell yes it was. He's an *******. First woman that ever showed him attention, not even in person, he jumps for.

Loser. Good riddance.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

4mywife said:


> She is gone now. I put an end to the affair. But I think she wised up and began to realize that if he could do this to me he could do that to her.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uh yeah, ya think?

He is/was a fire fighter? No, he is a fire walker; does not get burned. Yet..

His time is coming. 

His two-timing came and gone.

Three on a match......then he goes up in flames!!

You 'one', her 'two'...the next gets him, or he, her. And the courts roasts his carcass.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

WOW. Im so sorry you have found yourself in this mess. We are for sure rooting for you here!


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

She probably just dumped him because she figured the money would slow down. Probably a scam all along.

Terrible.

And the old boys network helping your husband is very sad. Expected, but still sad.

Good luck.


----------



## 4mywife (May 9, 2017)

Last night my soon to be ex- husband made sexual advances toward me now that his mistress has left him and he can't sext her or send her nude photos. I told him if he ever touches me again I will lay him other flat and call the police.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4mywife (May 9, 2017)

Who the hell does he think he is. I have moved on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

Good.

Stick to your convictions.

Be sure to let the police do the physical heavy work.


----------

